# The Select Works of Robert Rollock



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 13, 2008)

_The Select Works of Robert Rollock_ is being republished and should be available later this month. See here for details.

As noted before, it is available online here.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 13, 2008)

This is great news! Rollock is one of the most important and one of the earliest covenant theologians in Britain.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> This is great news! Rollock is one of the most important and one of the earliest covenant theologians in Britain.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is another biographical sketch of Robert Rollock.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2008)

The _Select Works of Robert Rollock_ are now available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2008)

My copy arrived today.


----------



## Bygracealone (Mar 25, 2008)

Though I haven't read his works, I very much appreciate the simple, yet profound, way he defined the term covenant. He defined it as a promise under some certain condition. Good stuff...


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 28, 2008)

I have published a small review of them here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2008)

New: Select Works of Robert Rollock « The Shepherd’s Scrapbook (including table of contents)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2008)

The James Begg Society has published Rollock's sermons on Psalm 130 online here:

The James Begg Society: Larger Works Online - Robert Rollock: Psalm 130.1-4
The James Begg Society: Larger Works Online - Robert Rollock: Psalm 130.5-8


----------

